# Hookie Friday... 1/20



## JBHeadParrot (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm heading up to southern Vermont for a day trip next Friday 1/20, weather permitting. And looking for a partner(s) to ski w/, any area is fine with me. I'm advanced to expert for skiing ability, snowboarders welcome. Any takers?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2006)

This is better suited for our *trips & Events Forum*.

Have a good trip, be sure to post a report when you get back.


----------



## Marc (Jan 12, 2006)

Balls man, I'd like to, but I'm saving my vaca time.  The weekend would be the time for me to go... I ski Snow a lot though.


----------



## JBHeadParrot (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to Pico, $49 lift tix. weather permitting...


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2006)

*stowe 1/20*

Will be in Stowe area Friday 1/20.   Big boys day on Mansfield is likely.  Was gonna be a MRG day, but we're now scoping out whatever's got best conditions in the area.  You are welcome to join us for all or part. 
drop me a PM. This crowd usually sticks to marked trails.


----------



## skidbump (Jan 16, 2006)

belleayre tuesday and friday...screw work


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not going to waste my vacation time right now for this skiing. If it was a pow day I'd be there in a second but it's not worth using vacation time to ski machine groomed granular.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to waste my vacation time right now for this skiing. If it was a pow day I'd be there in a second but it's not worth using vacation time to ski machine groomed granular.



I used to say that.  Until the year when I waited so long and nothing of substance ever came.  Now I just enjoy life; it's too short not too (and I don't live in Colorado!)


----------



## JBHeadParrot (Jan 19, 2006)

With all the rain and warm weather, we've moved Hookie Friday to next Friday, 1/27. I'm not driving 3 hours each way for ice...


----------

